# 40-46" LED TV from dubai



## blackbird (Jun 11, 2012)

PLEASE ONLY LED NO PLASMA

Hello,
I would like to know which sony models to purchase from dubai at the moment
46HX925
40HX750
46HX750
40NX720
46NX720
40EX720
46EX720
40EX650
46EX650	

From sony mea site this are the range i am looking at... (Focus on SONY please) 
If u have any thing in mind kindly say (for other tv)
PLEASE SUGGEST


----------



## aroraanant (Jun 12, 2012)

Why you want sony only, why not get Samsung, its better than sony and also sony doesn't support many video formats when you plug in a USB drive while Samsung supports almost all formats.
And whats your budget?

And I would like to tell you one thing more that you won't be charged any custom duty if you buy a TV upto 35k, above that also no worries, what can you do is PM me and I will tell you what to do, can't share it here.

Apart from that lets come to the point.
EX720 and NX750 are 3D TVs, so do you want a 3D TV, I don't recommend a 3D as wearing a 3D glasses to watch a TV is really a pain and also the 3D Tvs costs a lot.
And I think EX650 and HX925 models that you have listed hasn't been launched atleast here in India so can't tell you more about it.
So the best option now remained for you is 46HX750

Now lets come to Samsung.
I am not mentioning 3D TVs here.
I will recommend you to buy 46" over 40" because the bigger the better.
46EH500- don't buy it
46D5500-Very good LED TV
46D5000-46D5500 is lil better than this, otherwise its also not bad,if the difference in price in D5000 and D5500 is not much then pick D5500 otherwise D5000.
There have been some recently launched models which are as follows(I haven't seen or compared them and also no reviews are available so can't say anything about them):
46ES5600
46ES6200
46ES6800
46ES7500
46ES8000- well this is the costliest one and this is the one which we see in the latest Samsung Smart TV commercial.

Well this is all I know


----------



## blackbird (Jun 12, 2012)

^^ Thank you very much
Regarding PM i am sorry but i am not going one uncle from my colony is going he already brought 2-3 leds (don't know which one)

Actually my needs are
1) LAN connection (optional Internet connection is preferable but must usable in india)
2) 46" (as you say bigger is better)
3) Sports / Action  (so good motionflow or you can say Good FPS lol)
4) Full HD 1080p
5) optional USB RECORDING
6) GOOD PANEL (like the gorilla or something)
7) want to hang on wall (not lay on table coz of kids)
8) pc connectiviy (again fps or Hz)
9) clearity for HD as well as SD
10) Want to connect PS3 and XBOX 360 SO Good fps again
11) WIFI (Oh that REQUIRED) (Inbuild)
12) Angle viewing must be good.
13) MUST BE LED (i hate plasma)
14) (Optional) Skype Ready


Not required
1) Support for formats (because you can get a player for that today or tommorow new format comes)
2) 3D (yeah i too hate the googles. Why to pay for the thing which you will not use.)

Actually my budget will not allow me to go for 46HX925 OR 46HX750 (but plan can be changed)
Budget is max 50k INR
The difference is how much for buying from here and from dubai ?


----------



## aroraanant (Jun 12, 2012)

If you want the TV to support all formats then get Samsung rather than Sony.
A friend of mine got 46EH5000 for 35-36k from dubai only a couple of weeks back and it costs around 65k here in India.
So accordingly you can check the Indian prices and can calculate approx for how much it will cost you in Dubai.
You can check the Indian prices here

So the best option will be 46D5500 and I think it will cost you around 40-45k


----------



## aroraanant (Jun 14, 2012)

And the following models in Samsung are 3D LED:
46ES6200
46ES6800
46ES7500
46ES8000

So the options you are left with are 46D5500 and 46ES5600, I have seen 46D5500 and its really good, where as 46ES5600 is newly launched and I don't have any idea about that.
Hope it helps


----------



## rider (Jun 16, 2012)

For LED TVs Samsung is the leader and all other brands are followers.


----------



## rajenish (Dec 8, 2012)

Where di I PM you? Let me know ur id


aroraanant said:


> Why you want sony only, why not get Samsung, its better than sony and also sony doesn't support many video formats when you plug in a USB drive while Samsung supports almost all formats.
> And whats your budget?
> 
> And I would like to tell you one thing more that you won't be charged any custom duty if you buy a TV upto 35k, above that also no worries, what can you do is PM me and I will tell you what to do, can't share it here.
> ...


----------



## aroraanant (Dec 9, 2012)

*Re: 40-46&quot; LED TV from dubai*

Visit my profile and there you will see an option to PM me...Simple as that 
Or simply tell here.


----------



## Minion (Dec 9, 2012)

blackbird said:


> PLEASE ONLY LED NO PLASMA
> 
> Hello,
> I would like to know which sony models to purchase from dubai at the moment
> ...



Get 46HX925


----------



## aroraanant (Dec 10, 2012)

^^^^
You reply is too late. 
It is half a year old thready bro.


----------



## Minion (Dec 12, 2012)

Oops somebody bumped it.


----------

